# Navigateur Firefox



## darous (18 Décembre 2004)

*J'ai télechargé le navigateur "Firefox" depuis quelques semaines (sur Panther) et en suis particulièrement contente. La navigation par onglets et simple rapide et efficace... entre autre. Son petit frère "Camino" semble aussi sympa d'ailleurs. Le tout chez Mozilla. Plus stable que Safari il tourne tout à fait bien y compris sur les sites sécurisés, ce que Safari malheureusement ne fait pas.
     A essayer absolument...

*


----------



## jsljulius (18 Décembre 2004)

Je ne sais pas trop... je n'ai pas de problèmes avec Safari depuis les dernières mises à jour; même les smileys ont pratiquement cessé de ralentir l'apparition des lettres que je tape dans un message sur un forum. J'ai essayé Firefox et bof... il n'y a pas beaucoup de différence, alors que je préfère l'interface et la gestion des signets Safari.


----------



## MacMadam (19 Décembre 2004)

On parle beaucoup de Firefox, la preuve une fois de plus avec ton post...
Personnellement, je n'ai jamais eu de problème avec Safari. Ce qui me rend perplexe. Qu'entends-t-on par "plus stable", est-ce parce qu'il ne correspond pas aux besoins précis de certains utilisateurs ou ai-je simplement de la chance pour le moment


----------



## darous (19 Décembre 2004)

*Le problème majeur rencontré sur Safari se trouve sur les sites sécurisés (banques en ligne) ou il plante systématiquement en remplissant les champs de n° compte et password... gênant...
 Je n'ai pas ce problème avec FF, mieux encore pour certains sites moins sensibles que celui de sa banque, j'accepte sa proposition de mémoriser ID et Pword. 
 Quant à sa stabilité il semble qu'il soit le mieux armé pour lire tous les formats de websites.
 J'ai envie également de télécharger Camino. Quelqu'un l'utilise?
*


----------



## VKTH (19 Décembre 2004)

darous a dit:
			
		

> *Le problème majeur rencontré sur Safari se trouve sur les sites sécurisés (banques en ligne) ou il plante systématiquement en remplissant les champs de n° compte et password... gênant...
> Je n'ai pas ce problème avec FF, mieux encore pour certains sites moins sensibles que celui de sa banque, j'accepte sa proposition de mémoriser ID et Pword.
> Quant à sa stabilité il semble qu'il soit le mieux armé pour lire tous les formats de websites.
> J'ai envie également de télécharger Camino. Quelqu'un l'utilise?
> *



Safari marche très bien. Même dans les sites banquaires auquels j'ai pu me connecter sans souci.
C'est vrai que Safari met un petit temps de latence pour afficher une page, comme s'il y avait un goulot d'étranglement dans le chargement des pages...

Tant que ça marche, pas besoin de changer.


----------



## jsljulius (21 Décembre 2004)

Pas de problème non plus, même sur les sites sécurisés...


----------



## macaddicted (21 Décembre 2004)

je teste firefox depuis qq semaines et j'ai remarqué à plusieurs reprises des plantages lorsque j'ouvre plusieurs fenêtres ?????? sinon grâce à FF je n'ai plus du tout besoin d'  internet exploser ! tous les sites securises avec id et mdp passent à la perfection !
 donc pour le moment je garde safari comme planche de surf principale et FF pour mes sufs mono screen


----------



## MacMadam (21 Décembre 2004)

A force d'en parler, j'ai fini par télécharger FF  Clair, simple, facile... Très chouette ergonomie  M'enfin, on verra après une utilisation intensive de plusieurs semaines. Et malheureusement, vu comme c'est parti, adieu Safari :modo:


----------



## dadanini (21 Décembre 2004)

Personnellement je ne trouve pas trop de difference.

 Firefox m'apparait legèrement plus rapide mais je prefère la gestion des onglets de safari.


----------



## jsljulius (21 Décembre 2004)

Non, vraiment, je ne sais pas où vous éprouvez des problèmes avec Safari, parce que moi, je n'ai jamais eu à ouvrir IE sur mon Mac, je l'ai seulement ouvert par curiosité. Je vais sur des sites sécurisés comme celui de ma caisse populaire, je vais sur un site pour mes notes scolaires, jamais, aucun problème. C'est un mythe ou quoi les failles de Safari?


----------



## canardo (21 Décembre 2004)

tiens, un site qui marche pas avec safari chez moi : si quelqu'un pouvait essayer le site meilleurtaux.com par exemple. sur safari, je mets un temps monstre a faire afficher leurs calculatrices java, et des fois ca s'affiche pas du tout. sur camino ca marche caremment pas et ie y arrive pas trop mal. j'ai pas charge FF. si quelqu'un peux me dire.

bon, c'est vrai que j'ai une connexion pourrave en rtc mais j'arrive generalement a me connecter a 48.


----------



## MacMadam (21 Décembre 2004)

canardo a dit:
			
		

> tiens, un site qui marche pas avec safari chez moi : si quelqu'un pouvait essayer le site meilleurtaux.com par exemple. sur safari, je mets un temps monstre a faire afficher leurs calculatrices java, et des fois ca s'affiche pas du tout. sur camino ca marche caremment pas et ie y arrive pas trop mal. j'ai pas charge FF. si quelqu'un peux me dire.
> 
> bon, c'est vrai que j'ai une connexion pourrave en rtc mais j'arrive generalement a me connecter a 48.


 Un plantage avec Safari, mais OK avec la 2e tentative. No problem avec FireFox


----------



## canardo (21 Décembre 2004)

bon je vais essayer ca ce soir de charger, on verra bien. thanks


----------



## geoffrey (21 Décembre 2004)

Par rapport a Firefox et Safari, je pense (pour avoir bcoup utilise les deux), que Safari suffit pour une utilisation "ligth" d'internet, mais si on veut un produit un peu plus precis, Firefox est un must.


----------



## VKTH (21 Décembre 2004)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Par rapport a Firefox et Safari, je pense (pour avoir bcoup utilise les deux), que Safari suffit pour une utilisation "ligth" d'internet, mais si on veut un produit un peu plus precis, Firefox est un must.



Light ? Précis ?

En tout cas tu ne l'es pas. (Par exemple ?) :mouais:


----------



## VKTH (21 Décembre 2004)

J'ai failli être un idiot de ne pas l'essayé.

 Je l'ai donc installé quand depuis quelques heures safari saccade et ralentit...:hein:

 Bon, ben c'est super rapide !:love:

 Eh puis les thèmes, c'est pas mal.

 J'ai aussi installé Thunderbird me disant que ce serait aussi bien que Firefox


----------



## noodle$ (21 Décembre 2004)

je ne vois pas trop de difference entre safari et  firefox, tout comme pour camino, j'ai les trois au cas ou un ne fonctionnerais pas avec un site. Mais pour l'instant tout ce passe bien. C'est juste une affaire de gout.


----------



## VKTH (21 Décembre 2004)

J'ai pas réussi à récupérer mes signets depuis safari.... vous savez comment faire ?


----------



## VKTH (21 Décembre 2004)

J'ai fait fort là :






 :mouais:    

Safari ne m'avait jamais fait ça.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

Essayé et pas adopté, j'adore trop Safari et sa simplicité et efficacité


----------



## VKTH (22 Décembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Essayé et pas adopté, j'adore trop Safari et sa simplicité et efficacité


 Je conserve FF quand même... just pour le fun de ses thèmes.


----------



## geoffrey (22 Décembre 2004)

Safari est une version "ligth" car tu es limite a une utilisation assez basique (navigation par onglet, blocage des popups, vitesse correcte et puis c'est tout), alors qu'avec Firefox, je peux prendre des notes, consulter des news (RSS), traduire directement, choisir mon moteur de recherche rapide (je ne suis pas limite a Google), j'ai ma barre Wikipedia qui facilite la mise en page avec Wiki, j'ai une bibliotheque de smiley dispo dans la sidebar, je peux afficher mes favoris dans la sidebar, je peux bloquer l'affichage des images, j'ai une navigation par onglet amelioree, bref c'est beaucoup plus complet que Safari qui est, comme je l'ai deja dit, un navigateur tres bien pour une utilisation banale d'internet.

 Par contre, les themes, c'est pas le genre de choses qui me font delirer !


----------



## VKTH (22 Décembre 2004)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, les themes, c'est pas le genre de choses qui me font delirer !



ok
Mais que dis-tu du plantage que j'ai eu ? :mouais:


----------



## macaddicted (22 Décembre 2004)

=========================erreur 123==============================


----------



## macaddicted (22 Décembre 2004)

AmitiYoti a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas réussi à récupérer mes signets depuis safari.... vous savez comment faire ?


 
:rateau:j'arrive pas non plus    
t'as raison de garder safari


----------



## macaml (22 Décembre 2004)

jsljulius a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème non plus, même sur les sites sécurisés...



certains site ne marche en effet pas bien, je peux citer le site du centre
culturel hongrois où apple a fait un présentation de tiger (un comble), ou
le site de l'office de tourisme à lille... il ya quelque site quoi  

http://www.magyarintezet.hu/cities/frame.jsp?mehet=true&HomeID=10&lang=FRA
http://www.lilletourism.com/fr/index.php#

Et puis safari n'est pas un foudre de guerre, cependant il est plus beau que
firefox et c'est pout ça que je l'utilise


----------



## macaml (22 Décembre 2004)

pour le premier lien il faut cliquer sur gallerie, ou la carte qui ne fonctionne pas
pour lille les menu ne marchent pas


----------



## geoffrey (22 Décembre 2004)

@AmitiYoti : pour le plantage je sais pas, j'avais des problemes de plantage avec Mozilla, pour Firefox ca va pour le moment, RAS. De toute facon, je disais pas que Firefox etait un produit parfait, ni que Safari est nul. J'aime beaucoup les deux (pour une recherche rapide, j'ouvre souvent Safari a la place de Firefox, et ma copine n'utilise que Safari), mais pour mon utilisation professionnelle, j'utilise Firefox pour toutes les raisons que j'ai donne avant


----------



## canardo (22 Décembre 2004)

on m'avais dit que FF etait plus rapide...
Je viens de faire un test tout con en ouvrant les 3 FF, Camino et safari. Avec mon chronometre-telephone en main, j'ai lance l'ouverture de macge...

Resultat* :
FF = 43,1 sec
Camino = 41,1 sec
Safari = 26,9 sec

Les 3 evidemment avec la page de macge quelque part dans leurs caches respectifs (j'imagine).

* oui oui je suis en rtc connecte a 48k... :rateau: 

conclusion : a part les quelques rares sites que je n'arrive pas a ouvrir avec safari (see my previous  messages) rien ne me fera changer safari outre le fait que je trouve les 2 autres moches comme explorer sous XP     donc je les mets pas a la poubelle au cas ou, mais c'est clair qu'il ne seront pas present sur mon dock..


----------



## VKTH (22 Décembre 2004)

Canardo : bravo pour ta patience et l'expérience chrono. Je ne sais pas si cette dernière est valable. Il faut faire plusieurs tests. C'est difficile de faire des tests dans les mêmes conditions pour chacun.

Chez mi, sans chrono, je remarque souvent que FF ou Safari sont à tour de rôle rapide, s'étranglent au bout d'une longue utilisation intense ( changements de page, multi-onglets et fenêtres, retour, re-retour... )

Je ne suis plus dans la position de me demander qui est le meilleur. Je suis venu, j'ai vu, j'ai mon idée et ma préférence. Après, c'est une question de feelings !


----------



## steinway (22 Décembre 2004)

macaml a dit:
			
		

> certains site ne marche en effet pas bien


 il y a aussi l'horloge parlante 

 mais bon, c est pour moi le meilleur navigateur !!!


----------



## Mille Sabords (22 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour à tou(te)s

à vous lire je suis tenté de passer sur Firefox mais il m'est impossible d'importer mes favoris de safari,
quand je fais importer une fenêtre s'ouvre et impossible d'aller plus loin que l'étape 1 ????
comment faire pour récupérer mes favoris ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## MacMadam (23 Décembre 2004)

macaml a dit:
			
		

> pour le premier lien il faut cliquer sur gallerie, ou la carte qui ne fonctionne pas
> pour lille les menu ne marchent pas


 Me demande si j'ai bien compris la question  Because perso, j'arrive à aller sur les 2 liens avec 0 problème (galerie, menu, carte...), le tout avec FF


----------



## macaddicted (23 Décembre 2004)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Me demande si j'ai bien compris la question  Because perso, j'arrive à aller sur les 2 liens avec 0 problème (galerie, menu, carte...), le tout avec FF


  

il me semble, si j'ai bien suivi que c'est safari qui cooiinnce sur ces sites


----------



## macaml (23 Décembre 2004)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Me demande si j'ai bien compris la question  Because perso, j'arrive à aller sur les 2 liens avec 0 problème (galerie, menu, carte...), le tout avec FF



oui, oui, tu as bien compris. je parlais des problèmes de safari.

est ce que des membres ADC ont essayé avec Tiger???

si ça ne marche toujours pas Apple à du soucis à se faire


----------



## Joachim du Balay (23 Décembre 2004)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tou(te)s
> 
> à vous lire je suis tenté de passer sur Firefox mais il m'est impossible d'importer mes favoris de safari,
> quand je fais importer une fenêtre s'ouvre et impossible d'aller plus loin que l'étape 1 ????
> comment faire pour récupérer mes favoris ?



on en a déjà parlé dans d'autre topic sur Firefox: Safari Bookmarks Exporter


----------



## SadChief (23 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,

Je suis peut-être un peu maniaque, j'ai essayé Firefox, d'accord, ça marche, oui, mais je suis un nouveau switcheur, et comme il n'ya pas de plus zélé que le récemment converti: il ne rend pas le look "AQUA" des boutons  sur divers sites, genre "Rechercher", etc. Pour un navigateur sous Mac, c'est un comble.

J'aime pas. Impardonnable pour moi.

Quant aux problèmes de Safari sur certains sites: avez-vous regardé le code-source de la page? Etes-vous sûrs et certains que c'est conforme aux standards w3c? Dans la plupart des cas, c'est dû au fait que le développeur du site n'ait pris en compte que du code propriétaire reconnu par m$ dans son IE, à la va-vite, peu importe la correctitude du code, on s'en fout puisque ça marche sous IE...

Enregistrez la page en question, lancez Dreamweaver MX 2004, activez "auto-check on open" par rapport aux divers navigateurs et ouvrez la page. Alors là... vous verrez.

Problème de public, finalement: il faut envoyer des e-mails au site en question en leur demandant de corriger le code. Probablement qu'ils n'en seront pas très contents.

Bientôt RSS pour Safari, c'est ce qu'il lui manque encore. Mais ça viendra bientôt.

Happy surfing with Safari!

SadChief


----------



## Mille Sabords (23 Décembre 2004)

Joachim du Balay a dit:
			
		

> on en a déjà parlé dans d'autre topic sur Firefox: Safari Bookmarks Exporter


 Merci ! 
 il n'empêche que ce bug est curieux dan sune version aussi avancée


----------



## Joachim du Balay (23 Décembre 2004)

tu es bien allé dans "gérer les marques-pages" (du menu "marques-pages" > importer ) (et non pas l'"importer" du menu Fichier) ?


----------



## darous (25 Décembre 2004)

canardo a dit:
			
		

> tiens, un site qui marche pas avec safari chez moi : si quelqu'un pouvait essayer le site meilleurtaux.com par exemple. sur safari, je mets un temps monstre a faire afficher leurs calculatrices java, et des fois ca s'affiche pas du tout. sur camino ca marche caremment pas et ie y arrive pas trop mal. j'ai pas charge FF. si quelqu'un peux me dire.
> 
> bon, c'est vrai que j'ai une connexion pourrave en rtc mais j'arrive generalement a me connecter a 48.


 

 Je viens de tester avec mes modestes moyens de connexion le site qui pose souci, ici ça passe très bien. J'ai pu emprunter 1000¤ en 3 ans pour pas cher!!! enfin tout ça pour dire que je n'ai pas rencontré de probs.
 iBook G3 600Mz OS 10.3.6  connectée à 46667 bps 
 Darous


----------



## Joachim du Balay (25 Décembre 2004)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> il y a aussi l'horloge parlante
> 
> mais bon, c est pour moi le meilleur navigateur !!!



si, ça marche chez moi, avec Safari 

 ('connaissais pas ce site, gratuit, alors que le 3669 est payant..  )


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (25 Décembre 2004)

En fait, je suis passé au renard... parce que Safari refuse que j'ajoute des favoris, depuis quelques temps. J'ai longtemps hésité entre les 9 navigateurs que je présente en détail sur mon site (voir ma signature) puis j'ai pris le renard... je regrette pas trop, malgré une certaine lenteur dans l'exercice des 10 onglets en même temps !


----------



## philcaufriez (26 Décembre 2004)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> j'ai ma barre Wikipedia qui facilite la mise en page avec Wiki




Où l'as-tu trouvée ?

Merci.



Moi, j'ai la météo ( http://forecastfox.mozdev.org/ )


----------



## geoffrey (26 Décembre 2004)

Je l'ai trouvée ici : Wikipedia 0.5.2


----------



## macdumb (27 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous

J'utilise Firefox depuis quelques jours (1 semaine ou 2) sans problèmes.

Par contre depuis hier impossible de lancer le programme qui saute dans le dock sans vouloir se charger.

Quelqu'un peut il me donner une info sur ce qui se passe et la marche à suivre

Merci d'avance

MacDumb


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Décembre 2004)

j'utilisais Firefox.
Mais aujourd'hui je l'ai jeté.
Il est de loin moins performant que safari pour ce qui est de l'affichage.
Cependant il est plus stable (à verifier) et surtout plus rapide.
mais aucun des 2 n'ai compatible comme Internet explorer.

Donc ,je vous conseille d'utiliser Shiira.
C'est en fait un explorateur base sur le moteur de safari.
Rapide comme les explorateur de chez Mozilla.
Et compatible comme aucun.
entre nous,c'est le top (apres avoir change ses icones de toolbar......)


----------



## macaddicted (31 Décembre 2004)

pas mal de petits soucis avec FF au début..... plantage total du système en insistant 
 à force de chercher le pourquoi de ce comportement peu civil j'ai pensé à ma tablette wacom (usb) 
 mais conflans mais bien sur ! déjà en 9.1 qq soucis au demarrage si oublie de la tablette ...
 alors MàJ chez wacom et depuis ça glisse 
 je touche mon trackpad 
 bon reveillon 

 macaddicted


----------

